# NE Fishing Forum A Bit “Lame” Lately!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know things slow down during “The Dog Days of Summer” but this has been bordering on rediculous. These cooler nights in NEO should be a precurser to some great fishing reports to be forthcoming(hopefully with some fish porn!?)
ps-I don’t read the other Ohio forums since, frankly, I don’t plan to go fishing there. They may be full of successful “adventures”, I certainly hope so.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> I know things slow down during “The Dog Days of Summer” but this has been bordering on rediculous. These cooler nights in NEO should be a precurser to some great fishing reports to be forthcoming(hopefully with some fish porn!?)
> ps-I don’t read the other Ohio forums since, frankly, I don’t plan to go fishing there. They may be full of successful “adventures”, I certainly hope so.


Cj….. here’s some fish porn for ya! My bro made this as a Xmas gift few years back. That’s most of my better fish of 2015-17ish. Might have to blow it up to see, hope you like


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Will probably stay this way until the Fall bite gets rolling.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Been this way for a while, people don't share anything really. I don't care about spots. It would be good if people would just say what colors were doing well, what depth they found them at, anything like that would be nice. Lake Erie guys over there give everything. It's nice reading over there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fish Porn I guess, knucks! That’s what I’m talkin about(and a couple of those with a “recent date” on them would be Great!). By the way, is that a sturgeon in your avatar pic?? And coach, I do sneak over there occasionally to “get my fix”. Those guys not only give up their baits and depths, but also frequently gps numbers! I really think a couple pics, and maybe just giving up a lake name, is not giving all that much(definitely not “too much”) information. Put me on a hot lake, most days, I can do the rest!😊


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Fish Porn I guess, knucks! That’s what I’m talkin about(and a couple of those with a “recent date” on them would be Great!). By the way, is that a sturgeon in your avatar pic?? And coach, I do sneak over there occasionally to “get my fix”. Those guys not only give up their baits and depths, but also frequently gps numbers! I really think a couple pics, and maybe just giving up a lake name, is not giving all that much(definitely not “too much”) information. Put me on a hot lake, most days, I can do the rest!😊


Wish I had some recent porn, been super busy with life… yeah that’s a 58” sturgeon I hooked into while trout and salmon fishing the lower Niagara, lucky to land it and get a quick pic before she went back in


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

coachfozz said:


> Been this way for a while, people don't share anything really. I don't care about spots. It would be good if people would just say what colors were doing well, what depth they found them at, anything like that would be nice. Lake Erie guys over there give everything. It's nice reading over there.


That's why I can't wait for the ice to come, I love the Hard water section! You barely go a couple of hours without some helpful tips, jokes, fish porn, etc. It has more of a welcoming feel to it.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

1 of 2 today from a NEO lake. Things starting to heat up for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I have gps numbers for that spot!🙂
(Bet you know “Sherman”!)


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

esox72 said:


> 1 of 2 today from a NEO lake. Things starting to heat up for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Water temperature needs to come down before I get on the crappie. It's getting close. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd post if I'd been out. Worked every day since August 15th. I'm beat.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Shallow bomber right now at e55th


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Why tell the whole fishing community everything! I put the time in and spend a lot money finding fish , plus new spots! I will give infor tho! For crappies go to Berlin and keep all those 9in fish , they are not growing good the last 4 years! Bottom line also must fishermen can’t find fish! Colors just use the go to ones that are the best 99% of the time! Also go to Erie and troll life away


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Why tell the whole fishing community everything! I put the time in and spend a lot money finding fish , plus new spots! I will give infor tho! For crappies go to Berlin and keep all those 9in fish , they are not growing good the last 4 years! Bottom line also must fishermen can’t find fish! Colors just use the go to ones that are the best 99% of the time! Also go to Erie and troll life away


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out to deer creek spillway this morning, was gonna take the canoe for cats but the price street road bridge is closed for repairs. So walked in from the park, water is really low at the spillway , a real mess in those rocks rebar everywhere, bottom fishing nightmare. Done there till spring.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> Why tell the whole fishing community everything! I put the time in and spend a lot money finding fish , plus new spots! I will give infor tho! For crappies go to Berlin and keep all those 9in fish , they are not growing good the last 4 years! Bottom line also must fishermen can’t find fish! Colors just use the go to ones that are the best 99% of the time! Also go to Erie and troll life away


Nobody asking for spots, depths, lures.... but people hardly even posting. Just show us the fish!


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> Why tell the whole fishing community everything! I put the time in and spend a lot money finding fish , plus new spots! I will give infor tho! For crappies go to Berlin and keep all those 9in fish , they are not growing good the last 4 years! Bottom line also must fishermen can’t find fish! Colors just use the go to ones that are the best 99% of the time! Also go to Erie and troll life away


Then why are you even on here? It's a community about fishing. Don't give your spots or colors, but you can always say "went to lake ____ today, fished from shore/boat, and the bite was good/bad, here is a few picts" Just don't see how that is doing the work for people, but way to keep the community strong.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Last Saturday. We trolled Berlin. Breaking in our new 140HP Suzuki DFA140. 8 hours. No walleye. Good sunburn.

left/middle, that blob of red is where we pulled someone off the sandbar.

8 AM to 4:47 PM. Small catfish, a crappie. A small largemouth that was so light and skinny I thought it was a walleye at first.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother and I fished Mosquito yesterday. We knew it was suppose to be a little windy, but since neither one of us had any projects going on we decided to go. We've both been kind of busy the last 2 months so we were ready to do some fishing. We fished a lot of different spots on the south side, deep, shallow, and in between, but we couldn't find any one spot that had a decent amount of fish in it. We caught maybe 20 crappie but only 9 of them were keepers. All the fish were caught on Bobby Garlands and crappie nibbles. The most productive areas were in the 12-14 foot range. Water temperature was 72. We were talking to a guy and his son when we were tying the boat down. He said they had 4 keepers so we gave him ours to give him enough for a meal. Not our most productive day but it was nice to get back out on the water.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Went to upground res. In the boat for the first time in years and found most of the weeds were killed again!!! Got a few good gills plus a handful of smaller ones! Not good but it’s tough place to fish usually! Kill the weeds and no limits! I have seen this place go down like many other lakes!


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

My last 8 trips...

Springfield x 2-No bites at all
Deer Creek x 3-No bites at all
West Branch x 2-No bites at all
Firestone Res.-2 small bites-No catches

I hate shore fishing, I really to find a person who needs a boat partner.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

coachfozz said:


> My last 8 trips...
> 
> Springfield x 2-No bites at all
> Deer Creek x 3-No bites at all
> ...


You Can boat fish economically! I’m proof!


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> You Can boat fish economically! I’m proof!


Yeah, but I'm not mechanically inclined to get a project boat and work on it. I have no clue on how to do it, plus y'all wold writing about me holding up the boat ramp because I've tried to back up one a few times and it was downright ugly


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Why tell the whole fishing community everything! I put the time in and spend a lot money finding fish , plus new spots! I will give infor tho! For crappies go to Berlin and keep all those 9in fish , they are not growing good the last 4 years! Bottom line also must fishermen can’t find fish! Colors just use the go to ones that are the best 99% of the time! Also go to Erie and troll life away


Such an angry person. I thank God I don't have your life.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Dropped the kayak in a new spot yesterday morning. Fishing was pretty good untill about 11am. Landed 5 bass and 2 pickerel. These were the biggest worth taking pics of.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 476116
> View attachment 476117
> Dropped the kayak in a new spot yesterday morning. Fishing was pretty good untill about 11am. Landed 5 bass and 2 pickerel. These were the biggest worth taking pics of.


wow we have pickerel here.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, haven't seen a pickerel in quite a while, cool.
Work has been killing me this summer.
Finally got a little time last week and hit the Cuyahoga and Chagrin and came home stinky . . .

I really need to break out the yak and the flyrod.


----------

